# Toter Koi



## Roland (6. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

Was hatte dieser Koi? Bekam das Bild eben von einem Kumpel geschickt.
Danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## Jürgen (6. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

da waren ganz sicher verschiedene Bakterien am Werk (Pseudomonas/Aeromonas). Die Fleckenseuche hat z.B. so ein Krankheitsbild. Diese Krankehit soll mit stark organisch belastetem Wasser in Verbindung stehen.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (6. Okt. 2004)

hi...

sicht übel aus. bakterien werden es wohl schon sein, aba was für welche ?!?
wie sehen denn die wasserwerte aus ???
wäre wichtig zu wissen, da kann man sich evt. einen reim drauf machen.....

gruß lars


----------



## Roland (6. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.

die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung. Alle anderen Koi sind in Ordnung, er hat nur 2 Koi hinzu gekauft und beide kränkelten schon nach einem Tag. 
Ich glaube beide Koi hatten die Krankheit schon als er sie kaufte.


----------



## Rotti (6. Okt. 2004)

wirklich schlecht, eigentlich gar nicht zu diagnostizieren,

mal abgesehen von der großen Wunde, hat er ja noch zusätzliche Blutflecken an den Flossenansätzen und im Kiemenbereich.
Des weiteren, macht das Bild den Eindruck als würden die Schuppen nicht fest anliegen, sieht schon fast wie Schuppensträube aus.

Ist es denn bisher der einzig erkrankte Fisch, oder hast du schon bei anderen ähnliche Auffälligkeiten wenn auch nicht in gleichem Ausmaß entdeckt?

Du solltest auf jeden Fall schnellstens einen Abstrich von einem Tierarzt machen lassen um nicht noch mehr Ausfälle in nächster Zeit zu beklagen.
Ist leider im Moment der einzige Rat den ich dir geben kann.

Gruß
Rotti

ps: vergiss aber *zusätzlich* nicht die eigenen Wasserwerte zu überprüfen.


----------



## Roland (6. Okt. 2004)

Danke Rotti, ich glaube meine Antwort und Deine haben sich gekreuzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen!



> da waren ganz sicher verschiedene Bakterien am Werk (Pseudomonas/Aeromonas). Die Fleckenseuche hat z.B. so ein Krankheitsbild


Bevor Du hier solch einen ausgemachten Schwachsinn postest, sollte man sicher erst mal mit einem Fachmann, sprich Tierazt Rücksprache nehmen.
Das könnte nämlich helfen.



Jens


----------



## Thorsten (3. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

ich möchte dich bitten, etwas freundlicher zu Posten.

Ausdrücke wie _schwachsinn _- und jemand persönlich angreifen, muss wirklich net sein sind doch alles erwachsene Leuts hier.  

Also auf ein neues ...


----------



## Jürgen (3. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

ich kann mich da Thorsten´s Worte nur anschließen.  

In diesem speziellen Fall gehe ich in meiner Naivität mal davon aus, dass selbst der beste TA diesen Fisch nicht mehr hätte erfolgreich reanimieren können. Meine möglicherweise falsche Vermutung wird ihn also nicht ein zweites mal das Leben kosten. 

MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Viel Erfolg beim weitersuchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen!

Schön das Du dich schon mal anschließen kannst; nur leider fehlt es Dir an der letzten Konsequenz, dieses auch auf das eigene Verhalten zu projezieren oder umzusetzen.



> Meine möglicherweise falsche Vermutung wird ihn also nicht ein zweites mal das Leben kosten.


.......sicher?  Ihn nicht..... soviel scheint sicher......  



> Viel Erfolg beim weitersuchen


....na ja; zum Glück ist langes Suchen nicht erforderlich...  



Jens


----------



## StefanS (3. Nov. 2004)

OK, das musste ja wohl einmal so kommen. Ich denke, kein Mensch wird etwas dagegen haben, wenn man sich einer Meinung nicht anschliessen kann oder sie auch strikt ablehnt. Das ist aber kein Grund, beleidigend zu werden und auch nach Ermahnung in entsprechendem Stil fortzufahren.

Wer als "Gast" (Gäste haben sich gefälligst als solche zu benehmen) und anonym (statt Jens hätte da auch Fix, Foxi oder Lupo stehen können) ohne auch nur den Anflug einer Begründung von "ausgemachtem Schwachsinn" redet, wird zumindest von mir hier nicht als Gesprächspartner akzeptiert. 

Ich schlage vor, solche Postings einfach zu löschen.  Das ist man den Mitgliedern, die sich hier engagieren und viel Arbeit investieren, einfach schuldig. Mir ist lieber, ein unflätig auftretender "Gast" fliegt kommentarlos hinaus als dass ein Mitglied angepöbelt wird. Notfalls muss der Gastzugang eben wieder gesperrt werden. Wird nicht zum Schaden des Forums sein.  Kein Benehmen, keine Rechte, keine Duldung. Das gilt für mich sogar dann, wenn sich der Vorschlag, einen TA aufzusuchen, nachträglich als sinnvoll herausstellen sollte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (4. Nov. 2004)

Guten Morgen Stefan,

ich denke, deine Worte spiegeln genau meine Gedanken wieder. Gestern wurde im Chat auch schon mit den betreffenden Personen gesprochen .... mit dem Hinweis, das hier Stänkereien in keinster Weise geduldet werden und die Moderatoren mit aller Härte durchgreifen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Roland

Es ist wirklich sehr traurig Fische bzw. Koi in einem solchen Zustand zu sehen.
Ich selber habe schon des öfteren in Großmärkten wie Bauhäusern ectr. Gesehen das dort kranke Koi als Angebot verkauft wurden.
Eine Schande wie ich finde. Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese Läden viel öfter unter die Lupe genommen werden. Es ist sehr schwer heute einen guten Züchter oder Händler zu finden der auch noch akzeptable Preise für seine Koi verlangt. 
Ich glaube zumindest das Glück gehabt zu haben einen Guten Händler gefunden zu haben bei dem Kauf meiner letzten beiden Koi (der große rot weiß Gefleckte auf meinen Bildern der gleich aus der Hand fraß und der Goldogon)  Da sagte der Händler mir gleich das ich mit den Fischen sofort zu ihm kommen solle wenn ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwas nicht stimmt mit ihnen. Auch an der Art wie sie für den Transport verpackt werden kann man schon sehr gut sehen ob der Händler was von seinem Handwerk versteht. Ebenso  sieht man es daran wie sie unter gebracht sind. Ist das Wasser sauber, sind kranke Koi unter dem Schwarm u.s.w.
Auch hat mir gut gefallen das er mir sagte , wenn er den Koi nicht auf Anhieb mit dem Kescher erwischt, er nicht mehrere Versuche unternimmt um die Anderen nicht unnötig zu stressen. Das war aber auch nicht nötig da er sehr gut mit dem Kescher umgehen konnte und die Koi schon so an ihn gewöhnt waren das sie fast von selber ins Netz schwammen.

Ich wünsche deinem Bekannten für einen erneuten Kauf einen besseren Händler und mehr Glück wenn ich das mal als Glück bezeichnen darf.


M.f.G
Mienchen


----------



## olafkoi (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Roland
Da haste wohl ein echtes problem gehabt !
Ist das der einzige Koi mit roten Bluunterlaufenden Stellen?
EIn Loch hat immer mehrere Ursachen:
Bakterielle Infektion,Prasieten,Verletzungen.
Teile bitte deinen Kumpel mit,das er auch im Winter die übrigen Koi beobachten muß um weitere Erkrankungen ausschließen zu können.
Bei fallenden Temp.im Teich ab ca. 12° bricht das Imunsystem eines Koi zusammen und die süssen sind anfällig gegen Erkrankungen.
Sollte sich bei den anderen Koi sich Stellen bemerkbar machen bitte meldet euch damit es nicht zu mehr Verluste kommt.
Hat dein "Kumpel" ein Mikroskop oder einen Freund der eins besitzt ?

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo mienchen 
bitte net böse sein jetzt



			
				mienchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roland
> 
> Da sagte der Händler mir gleich das ich mit den Fischen sofort zu ihm kommen solle wenn ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwas nicht stimmt mit ihnen.



Bei so einer Aussage würde ich keinen Koi mehr kaufen !

sorry 

Olaf
 krieg wohl jetzt haue


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olaf ,

ja jetzt kriegste Haue    Nein warum solltest du ?
ich finde es okey wenn ein Händler mir sagt : Wenn was nicht stimmen sollte dann kann ich wiederkommen .
Ein Händler kann auch nicht 100% ausschließen das was mit dem Fisch nicht stimmt (Krankheiten erkannt man nicht von anfang an )
Deshalb würde ich auch mit dem Fisch wiederkommen , weil er hat es ja auch angeboten   
Ich muß da Mienchen recht geben mit den Anzeichen eines guten Händlers !!!!
Das Verstehe ich auch unter gutem Service wenn man mit dem dort gekauften Fisch auch wiederkommen darf .


----------



## olafkoi (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo picolino 



			
				Picolino1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf ,
> 
> ich finde es okey wenn ein Händler mir sagt : Wenn was nicht stimmen sollte dann kann ich wiederkommen .
> Ein Händler kann auch nicht 100% ausschließen das was mit dem Fisch nicht stimmt (Krankheiten erkannt man nicht von anfang an )
> ...



Vergleich mal bitte deine worte so mache ich es auch mit meinen Kunden

oder lies noch mal dies:"Da sagte der Händler mir gleich das ich mit den Fischen sofort zu ihm kommen solle wenn ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwas nicht stimmt mit ihnen." (den ich weiß was los ist")
Wie du weist bin ich auch Händler darum blicke ich hinter die worte.

Soll net bös gemeint sein

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olaf   

Sehe deinen Beitrag nicht als Böse an ... eher als Tip mal die Worte eines Händlers genauer zu lauschen  :razz: 

Aber trotzdem würde ich wieder zum Händler gehen wenn der Fisch  (in Kurzer zeit ) krank wäre . Dann ist der Händler am Zug was zu machen   

Wenn er sich aus der Affäre zieht dann weis ich ihn mit sicherheit weiter zu empfehlen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Nö warum haue? Du hast sicher nicht ganz verstanden was der Händler damit sagen wollte oder ich habe mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt.....

Er meinte damit das WENN was ist ich lieber gleich zu ihm kommen soll bevor ich lange selber rum Docktor da er schneller fachmännische Hilfe bieten kann als unser eins.Er schickte nicht vorraus das mit seinen fischen was nicht ok sein könnte auch wenn sich das erst mal so anhören mag ;-)

Sind auch alle putzmunter die ich dort gekauft habe.

Gruß
Gabi

P.s. auch die Koi die ein Bekannter bisher dort erworben hat sind gesund.
Aber verstehe schon was du damit sagen wolltest, war ja gut gemeint von dir.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hi mienchen   


			
				mienchen schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte damit das WENN was ist ich lieber gleich zu ihm kommen soll bevor ich lange selber rum Docktor da er schneller fachmännische Hilfe bieten kann als unser eins.Er schickte nicht vorraus das mit seinen fischen was nicht ok sein könnte auch wenn sich das erst mal so anhören mag ;-)



So hab ich es auch verstanden , und sehe da auch keine bedenken   
Sacht ein Autoverkäufer ja auch (oder muß ich dann davon ausgehen das die Bremsen defekt sind     )

@ Olafkoi 
Aber danke für deinen lieben Hinweis (es meinen ja nicht immer alle Händler gut mit einem )


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olafkoi,
für meine Begriffe sah es bei diesem Händler sehr gepflegt aus. da du schreibst selber Händler von Koi zu sein, würde mich mal interessieren worauf unser eines zu achten hat, deiner Meinung nach.
Vielleicht wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn du uns (mir) ein paar Hilfestellungen geben könntest.
Würde mich freuen mal wieder was von dir zu lesen .
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## olafkoi (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo mienchen
ein paar tips:
1. So wie du sagst der 1. Eindruck ist der beste.
2. Ohne Voranmeldung einen Koi Händler besuchen. (Bei ehrlichen Händlern ist die Anlage immer OK)
3. Das Wasser sollte immer sauber sein, und keine starke grün blau oder gelbfärbung haben. (Anzeichen von Medikamente)
4. Die Koi sollten ruhig und entspannt schwimmen. Kein in den Ecken sitzen Verstecken Scheuern Springen rote Hautstellen  rote Hautfärbung haben oder im frischwasserzulauf stehen.
5. Ein guter Händler kennt die Züchter der einzelnen Koi und deren Alter sowie die Herkunft.( Keine ausrede habe so viele koi etc. wenn zweifel hast rechnung oder Zollpapiere zeigen lassen kann er das nicht weil "liegen beim Steuerberater oder muß erst Akten wälzen und keine Zeit" VORSICHT
6. Vor dem Verpacken sollte der Händler den Koi sich von allen Seiten betrachten in deinem Beisein und langsam damit du dir den koi ansehen kannst. (Bauch Seiten Maul)
7. Wenn er guten Service bietet macht er vor dem Verpüacken einen Abstrich zur letzten Kontrolle. (Parasiten)
8. Koi sollten in min 2 Beuteln verpackt sein mit reinem Sauerstoff und einem Karton (Box).
9. Auf den Boxen findest du meistens noch Aufkleber die dir die gewissheitgeben können wo die Koi herkommen (Aufkleber Fluggesellschaft Herkunft Zielflugplatz)
10. Ein seriöser Koihändler sagt dir gerne sein betreuenden Tierarzt der Die Abschlußuntersuchung gemacht hat vor dem Verkauf.

So das waren nur die wichtigsten Tips den Rest kannst in meiner Broschüre ab mitte März zu haben nachlesen. "Titel Augen auf beim Koikauf so erkenne ich seriöse Händler"

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (14. Dez. 2004)

Nachtrag
Vor dem Gewerblichen Verkauf von Koi und Teichartikeln bin ich selber mehr mals auf die Nase gefallen. Das hat mich und meine Frau dazu bewegt zu Versuchen ein Ordentliches Geschäft aufzubauen. Keine Überteuerten Preise für Koi und Technik. Koi ist kein Hobby für Reiche !
das ist und bleibt unser Ziel.Unsere Zielgruppe sind Menschen wie du und ich die es sich überlegen einen Koi (im Rhein Main Gebiet für 8000,- €) zu kaufen oder ein Koi der nicht als Statussymbol verunglimft wird sondern als Haustier und wenn er nur 150,- € kostet aber dafür mehr Menschen glücklich machen wird.

gruß

olaf
P.S. diese Aussagen werden nicht gern von den Mitbewerber gehört undd somit ist haue vorprogramiert. Kann ich mit leben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Olaf ,
Danke für die Wichtigsten Anhaltspunkte eines sicheren Koierwerbs .  
Jeder Händler der die Schwarzen Schafe auffliegen läßt ist 
unangenehm 8) 



			
				olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> . Keine Überteuerten Preise für Koi und Technik. Koi ist kein Hobby für Reiche ! Das ist und bleibt unser Ziel.
> Unsere Zielgruppe sind Menschen wie du und ich die es sich überlegen einen Koi (im Rhein Main Gebiet für 8000,- €) zu kaufen oder ein Koi der nicht als Statussymbol verunglimft wird sondern als Haustier und wenn er nur 150,- € kostet aber dafür mehr Menschen glücklich machen wird.



Klasse Einstellung von Dir und deiner Frau , die ich auch mit Euch teile !!!!


----------



## Doris (26. Apr. 2005)

@olafkoi


> Bei so einer Aussage würde ich keinen Koi mehr kaufen !


Du bist doch selbst ein Fachmann und weisst ja was mit den Koi los ist, wenn sie sich sonderbar verhalten. 
Aber unsereins ist doch froh, wenn er ne Anlaufstelle hat, wenn irgendwas mit dem Koi nicht stimmt.
Da ich aber ja weiss, dass wir hier im Forum DICH haben, brauche ich mich nun nicht mehr an meinen Händler zu wenden.


----------

